# handrail help!



## Calidecks

Man I find it a pain in the butt to read on pc it's probably just me. There are times I want to check an inspectors explanations so I figured it might be handy to have with me.


----------



## tham

^Yeah hella cool.

tham


----------



## one man show

it is hard for me too but all the codes for 0 dollars cant beat it

also has a dynamite search engine so i just type in key words and there it is


----------



## Calidecks

Ok yes could you send the link I would definitely like to check it out. 
Thanks


----------



## one man show

I have them at work 
i will try to remember to bring them home tomorrow send me a message and remind me


----------

